# Mn vs Kim Potter trial 12/8/21



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 8, 2021)

This one starts today.  She's the ex cop who mistook her gun for her taser killing Daunte Wright.
I dunno how close I will follow but started this in case anyone was Interested.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 8, 2021)

I remember this case. There are so many of these cases back to back.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 8, 2021)

There is also that case where the husband said his wife was stabbed to death by a panhandle but it turned out it was him and his daughter that killed her.  I'm loosely following that one as well.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 8, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> There is also that case where the husband said his wife was stabbed to death by a panhandle but it turned out it was him and his daughter that killed her.  I'm loosely following that one as well.


Yeah it was this story.  This case is with the jury now.  He will get convicted imo.  The daughter plead guilty to lesser charge and kept a diary detailing the crime.  She testified against her father..  They also tried to flee to Mexico but dad didn't have a passport.




__





						Black Woman Killed After Giving Money To Pandhandler
					

Such a tragic story. I rarely roll my window down for panhandlers but definitely won't now.    Jacquelyn Smith, 54, of Aberdeen was fatally stabbed early Saturday in Baltimore after she rolled down a car window to give money to a panhandler, her husband said.  Keith and Jacquelyn Smith danced...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 9, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> Yeah it was this story.  This case is with the jury now.  He will get convicted imo.  The daughter plead guilty to lesser charge and kept a diary detailing the crime.  She testified against her father..  They also tried to flee to Mexico but dad didn't have a passport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got convicted---The guy in this case









						Keith Smith Convicted Of First-Degree Murder In Wife's Killing
					

A Maryland man suspected of killing his wife three years ago and pinning her murder on a panhandler was convicted Thursday of first-degree murder.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 9, 2021)

NPR replayed a clip of Potter crying several times today.   I already see where this is going, with the media’s help.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 15, 2021)

This case is so boring.  I don't think the states case is particularly strong and the state seems like they don't want to be there.  it's the same team that prosecuted  Chauvin.

Basically the case is he was stopped. they ran him found he had a warrant and order for protection against him and expired tags,  got him out the car to arrest him, he resisted and got back into the car, 3 officers struggled with him trying to turn off car and the one on passenger side trying to cuff him, she draws weapon, says I'll taze you x2, then yells taser taser, taser shots. 
He yells you shot me car takes off and crashes.

Most of the witnesses are focused on training/ policy but they've hammered it too.much imo.

I only seen bits and pieces  though as I tried to watch its been rough.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 17, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> NPR replayed a clip of Potter crying several times today.   I already see where this is going, with the media’s help.


Yeah so maybe I'm desensitized but I'm looking at her like - you should be dehydrated from all of the crying (and maybe she's really hurt and I'm wrong)  but I feel some kind of way watching her. It may help that his mom is also white so if she is shown crying just as much as Kim it may offset some of what looks like it could be planned theatrics.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 20, 2021)

I rolled my eyes waaay back seeing her cry on the news…


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 20, 2021)

It's with the jury now they've been out about 4 hours.
I know I'm probably in the minority but I don't think she purposely shot him.  But just like Amber Geiger she bares responsibility for the accident.
It was a boring case that I think tge prosecutors put on because they had to.  Some of their handling of witnesses was terrible and very redundant and their use of force expert sounded like a textbook.  It was the same team that prosecuted Chauvin and the same use of force expert.  
 I thought about another case I discussed on the forum and will follow with great interest about a nurse who was extremely careless in administering a paralytic when she was supposed to be giving a sedative abd killed a patient.  I posed the question should she or any other health care worker be charged in those instances?  
I mean I am a healthcare worker abd it just got me thinking when is a mistake that ends in death cross the line to criminal?


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 20, 2021)

Prudent1 said:


> Yeah so maybe I'm desensitized but I'm looking at her like - you should be dehydrated from all of the crying (and maybe she's really hurt and I'm wrong)  but I feel some kind of way watching her. It may help that his mom is also white so if she is shown crying just as much as Kim it may offset some of what looks like it could be planned theatrics.


Yeah I think mom was first witness they called


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 22, 2021)

Seems like they can't agree. they been out 18 hours and already asked judge what happens if they can't agree


----------



## SoniT (Dec 23, 2021)

I just saw that the jury found Kim Potter GUILTY.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 23, 2021)

I just saw that the jury reached a verdict of guilty. I didn’t watch this trial very closely, only one or two days. I kinda wrote this one off, thinking it would be extremely hard to convince a jury that it wasn’t a mistake. I’m pleasantly surprised.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 23, 2021)

Stunned.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 23, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


This B is smiling??   

Man I hope they give her the business and put her in her place while in the pen.  Make her life pure hell.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 23, 2021)

Those tears didn’t move me at all. Merry Christmas to her.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 23, 2021)

do we know the makeup of the jury?

ETA:  The jury — which included nine White, one Black and two Asian jurors — deliberated from December 20 to December 23


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 23, 2021)

Interesting… maybe white women tears are losing their power.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Dec 24, 2021)

There have been some interesting cases with doctors and wrongful death. Check out Dr. Death podcast. It is very good and horrifying how the medical system failed so many patients. Dr. Duntch


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Dec 24, 2021)

Seattle Slew said:


> There have been some interesting cases with doctors and wrongful death. Check out Dr. Death podcast. It is very good and horrifying how the medical system failed so many patients. Dr. Duntch


I'll check it out thanks.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 24, 2021)

It was mentioned on Lawrence O'Donnell's show last night that Potter was involved in another murder that was swept under the rug.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 25, 2021)

I was genuinely surprised by the verdict. Glad this killer is going to prison.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Feb 18, 2022)

Anyone watching the sentencing?! This is unreal


----------

